# Planning - 2000 Grand Vitara Conversion



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

sounds like a good strategy.

Given the body style you will be looking at probaby around 50 miles range if you use the complete LEAF pack.

If you can find room to budget for an AC drive train, there are reliability and efficiency benefits to that. There are 144V systems available, which could allow you to use 288V of that 350-ish volt leaf pack. (rearranged in series/parallel obviously) Some of the loss of range due to the lower capacity due to not using the entire leaf pack would be regained in somewhat less weight and in regen capability, especially if you have hills in your area.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## TStrain (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback madderscience.

I would love to go to AC, and that would be the first upgrade once done for sure.

What are you thoughts of going to 2 Volt packs instead? 50 Miles is pushing it in the range I need 1 day per week. I didn't plan on going the route of the volt packs as I think the cost would be significantly higher but I have heard of people having them available.


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

Weight probably isn't going to dominate range unless you do a lot of stop and go. It's mostly going to be aerodynamic drag, which is a function of Cd and cross sectional area. Both are almost certainly going to be significantly higher than the Leaf. Keep in mind also that the Leaf motor/inverter combined are about 96% efficient. Whatever you go with might be less. And lastly, its important to note that some Leaf drivers would have trouble getting 50-60 miles, particularly with battery aging and cold weather.


----------



## BWA (Mar 14, 2015)

Be surprised if you can land a full leaf pack in Canada for 5-7K Cdn dollars.

I'm in Ontario, and haven't found a leaf pack (none in Canada), for less than 10K Cdn landed on my doorstep.

Half a pack costs 3,200.0us, which with shipping, exchange and taxes will be over 6K CDN.......

These things are EXPENSIVE.........


----------



## TStrain (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys. As miscrms nailed on the head, I'm worried about the range. I've come to the conclusion that I need SAE J1772 accessibility for the days that are longer. Most days are only 50 KM, only 1 day per week is 85 KM. I can stop for coffee those days on the way through the city. In the future planning I'd love to add on to the initial pack and get it to about 26,000 kWh by adding a few more cells to it. I have the plans and think I can get it to fit.

As of right now, I've setup purchasing an S10, that was well built, and only lacks a pack (and BMS). Plan is to drive that for a few months as I get the interior/exterior fixed up on my car then swap the parts.

As for the leaf batteries, I'm going the salvage route. I have a couple to start bidding on that are pretty close... I'll keep you posted on how it goes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

Good luck!

Rob


----------

